# Kribs with A.Cichlids



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

I have some very aggresive kribs in my tank. They have killed 2 fish now! I'm getting a larger tank and wondering if they will get along with small african cichlids? I have seen them b4 in cichid tanks and wondering if they'll get along with smaller or same size cichlids as them. All comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yu can house them in a lartge tank, 200 liters is a minimum. some pelvicachromis pulcher (kribs)may perahps live with it
xris


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comment. It's a 210 litre and I will upgrade within a year!


----------

